# Wanted capuchin



## cybercypher (Jun 20, 2009)

Capuchin monkey wanted
please send details:flrt:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I've a feeling people might jump on this thread......


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Don your flame proof suit.


----------



## SeaWolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Carefull of scammers, there are many in the pet trade.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> I've a feeling people might jump on this thread......


why did i think the same thing? :whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Well without knowing if the OP is one to keep a primate in a monkey cage or simply want a companion for a current capuchin kept in suitable conditions, I won't form a judgement lol

Have pitch fork at the ready though hehehe :lol2:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi this might help, its our standard response to Capuchin requests.

My first few questions to you would be the following:

Are you a first time primate keeper?

What research have you undertaken concerning primates as a whole and then for the Capuchins themselves?

Are you aware that this particular species is under a licence by the name of the Dangerous Wild Animals Licence - DWAL, issued by your local council from their environmental health offices?

That in addition to the licence requirements you must also take out public liability insurance?

But above everything else, why are you after this particular species?

And are you aware that this species - notably the Black Capped Capuchin is one of the most expensive species for sale in the UK, despite it being the most basic of Capuchin species?

Whilst my business TSKA Exotics does have contact with Capuchin keepers, these are the questions that our client base would ask of you instantly.

We have a screener that is here: http://www.tskaexotics.co.uk/page34.php 
which asks several questions of potential primate keepers as well as the 
same questions are posed towards actual primate keepers. And this is the guide we ask keepers to look upon with regards how we sell primates: 
http://tskaexotics.co.uk/page33.php

This may help you as a research guide for Capuchins: 
http://www.tskaexotics.co.uk/attachments/File/Primates/Black_Cap_Capuchin.htm

We have a young pair of capuchins coming available at the end of July, this is the advert for them: 

http://79.170.40.161/tskaexotics.co.uk/zen/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71_101&products_id=228&zenid=2bd1df7c6fa4ac2ec9f8be3eb898465b

However first l must stress upon any novice keeper the ins and outs of 
capuchins as a potential species for ownership. This is not an easy species to maintain correctly and under the right and responsible welfare. They can become aggressive as they become older. Many of those new to primates always review the 'niceness' to a species but refrain from looking at the nasty side.

The other issue l would raise with you is this, this is a species that can 
not be :

1] Kept in singles [and we do not sell singles] for they are a highly social 
species

2] Kept in the house.

They will need an outdoor enclosure with an indoor enclosure attached, with the right space requirements as well as a heated indoor house. The minimum space requirement for a pair of capuchins is in fact: 30L x 10H x 20W using a 10 gauge wire. The indoor heated area, which would sit in the actual outdoor enclosure would measure 8L x 8W x 8H

Sub standard/unsuitable caging such as the likes of a oversize parrot cage is completely unacceptable an can damage the animal rather than assisting its health.

I think the initial response l have awarded here will assist you as a first 
step forwards, should you wish to ask any further questions of me or request more information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Kind Regards

Rory Matier
TSKA Exotics


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Well without knowing if the OP is one to keep a primate in a monkey cage or simply want a companion for a current capuchin kept in suitable conditions, I won't form a judgement lol
> 
> Have pitch fork at the ready though hehehe :lol2:


hun you never fail to make me smile most of the time make me giggle :blush::flrt: xx


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hi this might help, its our standard response to Capuchin requests.
> 
> My first few questions to you would be the following:
> 
> ...


What if |I had a really nice parrot cage and lots of toys for it to play with....
That would be OK wouldn't it Rory :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> What if |I had a really nice parrot cage and lots of toys for it to play with....
> That would be OK wouldn't it Rory :whistling2:


 
Don't forget the diaper and full wardrobe of clothes... :whistling2:


----------



## Specialist Wildlife (Feb 1, 2008)

Dont be mean, its a simple request.

We had someone email us the other day offering a 'suitable' home to one of our chimps.

We also had a recent request to offer a home to one of our squirrel monkeys, even though they admitted that they had a marmoset the year before but got rid of it because it bit them. (I hope it never caught anything off them)


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awww thanks Connor  been poorly sick this week so need cheering up  xxx


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

since that bloody programme was on.. we've had 15 separate requests from people who want a capuchin..

they ALL wanted singles..

NONE of them had any knowledge of the required DWA, public liability and so on.. 

NONE of them had any idea about housing and diet..

so.. to those, _and you know who you are_, who have said in recent meetings that there are not many people after primates... or that there is no market for primates... think again..

of the 15 people who have contacted us recently.. at least 50% of those are people who have been scammed by adverts on the internet from people who "have a monkey baby to adopt" 

people who have actually sent money off... in some cases more than once...

how many of these people are going to end up getting a marmoset baby instead.. off the back of an ad like this for instance...

BABY MARMOSET FOR SALE INCLUDING FULL SETUP at Pets Classifieds

or this...

BABY MARMOSET FOR SALE.

not to mention the fact that Cage and Aviary currently has not one, but TWO adverts now for illegal animals. Both for primates who can only legally be sold if they HAVE A10 paperwork, which they do not have

and this despite their "strict policy" of only advertising legal stock *rolls eyes*

and then how about this.. for a wanted advert.. WANTING BABY MARMOSET(S) (Still Looking)

I live near Kingston in Surrey (20 minutes from London) and willing to travel up to 2 hours for pick up. I will be buying a large cage (8'x4'x 4') with heating and cooling once I have a deal set up. Loving family home with sufficient knowledge about caring for a marmoset. Can be male/female. Please contact me by email (preferably) or call/txt me if necessary. Feel free to ask any questions. Thank you.

great..

someone else who wants a single monkey baby to keep in a glorified parrot cage..

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


N


----------



## george0 (Feb 23, 2009)

so after everyone telling us the care sheets etc is there any on here for sale? my sister is looking for one asap.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just one? And why the rush?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree - people post care sheets for sale as, as Nerys and Rory have explained, TSKA do have capuchins occasionally on thier books but you would have to fill out a questionairre and be subject to very thorough screening.

Can I ask, does your sister keep capuchins already or any other primates?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

...For the love of *God*........I give up................


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

lol Dave - tis never gonna get any easier lmao

How's your clan - any new pics of the mammals


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

not had the time...but will do some soon .....just for you :flrt:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Fanks hunny pie


----------

